# Felt ZW-5 Cassette Question



## superd66 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, Quick question on my girlfriends 2014 ZW-5. I bought a Fulcrum 5 wheelset and would like the setup to be the same as the OEM. What is the part number for the rear Cassette. Felt web site says it is a 105 drive train and that it is 11-32. I cannot locate an 11-32 105 cassette. Thanks Darrin


----------



## stephenrheard (May 2, 2007)

It doesn't look like Shimano made a 10 speed (5700 series) cassette with 11-32 gearing. (Correct me if I'm wrong).

For what it's worth, my bike did not come with the cassette listed on the website. Do you have the cassette that came with the bike? The number of teeth are usually stamped on each cog, you could look there to see what she has.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

superd66 said:


> Hi, Quick question on my girlfriends 2014 ZW-5. I bought a Fulcrum 5 wheelset and would like the setup to be the same as the OEM. What is the part number for the rear Cassette. Felt web site says it is a 105 drive train and that it is 11-32. I cannot locate an 11-32 105 cassette. Thanks Darrin


Lots of times a bike with a "105 drive train" will have some others mixed in.
It's probably this cassette: Shimano Deore XT 10-Speed Cassette - Cassettes

Or maybe this cheaper one: Shimano SLX HG81 10-Speed Cassette - Cassettes


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Bingo.


----------



## superd66 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for all your help. It in fact a Deore mountain bike cassette HG62-10

Thanks
Darrin


----------

